# Refining Library



## goldsilverpro (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's most of what I have


----------



## rusty (Mar 24, 2012)

Can I digitize that lot.


----------



## Geo (Mar 24, 2012)

some of those books look well worn. some how i doubt you bought them second hand and them looking like that.the mark of a true reader.


----------



## vegaswinner (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice collection!

Other than Hoke which one of those books would you recommend as an essential read for the budding gold refiner?


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 15, 2012)

rusty said:


> Can I digitize that lot.



What are those strange rectangular objects with writings all over them?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 16, 2012)

vegaswinner said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Other than Hoke which one of those books would you recommend as an essential read for the budding gold refiner?



I don't know about essential, but Ammen or Loewen would be the next on my list.


----------



## Lobby (Apr 16, 2012)

What's a chemist doing with Perry's? :roll: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 16, 2012)

I just recently received Ammen, and although I am only recovering and refining electronics or jewelry, I have to say that there is a lot of really great information in it. A lot of things that I have learned here, but it looks like, just thumbing through it, there is a ton of good information that I can use.

Here is my current library (still growing)

Handbook of Chemistry and Physics 61st edition (Nice reference, I plan on getting a later printing mine is dated 1980-81.

The Merck Index, 9th Edition an encyclopedia of chemicals and drugs (shows the molecular structure of molecules, helps in understanding chemistry)

Refining Precious Metal Wastes, C. M. Hoke (of course)

GOLD Recovery, Properties and Applications, E. M. Wise (Wise actually worked on the Manhattan Project) TONS of Data on the properties of gold, and different gold alloys and much much more.

Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals (second edition), C. W. Ammen I haven't read this yet, but like I said above it looks like a good read.

Small Scale Refining of Jewelers Waste, Roland Loewen (Haven't received it yet so I cannot comment)

Silver: Economics, Metallurgy and Use, Butts & Coxe (Haven't received this one yet either)

There are still a few others I want to purchase, like Metal Casting by Ammen for example. What would be another good book about melting and casting and even molding? Also, can anyone suggest good books on electrochemical chemistry in regards to precious metals, specifically electrolytic cells?

Anyone have any suggestions of books I might be interested in to fill in any gaps in recovering and refining I may have in my current library?

THANKS!


----------



## Westerngs (Apr 16, 2012)

GSP, Nice library. I recognize most of my old friends there. 

I also like "The Sampling and Assay of the Precious Metals" by Ernest A. Smith. I have a copy of Agricola's De Re Metallica just because it's good reading
and a book I have used extensively is Vogel's Textbook of Quantitative Inorganic Analysis. I have the 2nd edition so it's a little outdated but still very useful for wet analytical chemistry.

Has anyone run across any books on smelting gold and silver that contains detailed fluxing instructions for removal of impurities such as Se and Te? I have been looking but no joy.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking at that those books a few years ago i don't believe i would have had the same respect for that collect as i do today. Looking at it today i can truly appreciate the wisdom and knowledge contained in that collection. Funny how one perceives things when looking from the outside in. But then once inside it's all clear as glass.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 17, 2012)

SBrown,

Before buying a newer CRC Chemistry and Physics Handbook, you should read this thread.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=13674

I notice there are some new listings on Amazon for the 44th edition, cheap. In my opinion, it's the last good one, at least for what I'm interested in (inorganic chemistry). That's what I would buy, were I you. It's more complete than anything newer, unless you're interested in organic chemistry.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000NBGMRQ/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

I recently bought the 88th edition (2007-2008) and was disappointed. I like the 52nd one I have better. However, since I got the 44th a few weeks ago, it's the only one I use.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate the heads up, I'm going to purchase the one you suggested. It's going to be a long time if ever, before I am going to try to use organic chemistry to recover/refine PM. I can't see any point in spending a lot of money for information on chemistry I am not going to use.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 17, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the heads up, I'm going to purchase the one you suggested. It's going to be a long time if ever, before I am going to try to use organic chemistry to recover/refine PM. I can't see any point in spending a lot of money for information on chemistry I am not going to use.



Do it fast. The last time I listed those 44th editions that were being sold on Amazon, they were gone quickly.

I just weighed the 88th edition and it weighed about 6.5 - 7 pounds. The 44th edition weighed 2.75 pounds, even though it has about 1000 more pages. The 44th uses what looks like Bible paper - thinner and stronger. Also, since it's only 5"x8" (the 88th is 8.5" x 11"), it takes up a lot less space on my desk and is much less cumbersome.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks,

I ended up buying the second one on the list, they had a better rating. :mrgreen: 

Scott


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Try this;
http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7hgHCJZPySAAE7pXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1cGxrYXMwBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNwRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1ZJUDAyMl8yNDc-/SIG=130b8vtaj/EXP=1335261319/**http%3a//dominionrefining.com/files/Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes_CM_Hoke.pdf

Hey nicominer, deleting your post after you got what you asked for isn't cool.

Jim


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 23, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> SBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I appreciate the heads up, I'm going to purchase the one you suggested. It's going to be a long time if ever, before I am going to try to use organic chemistry to recover/refine PM. I can't see any point in spending a lot of money for information on chemistry I am not going to use.
> ...



I just got it today, it's exactly as you described it. You know what I find funny, is it's easier to use than my 61st edition. Thank you for the info.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 24, 2012)

SBrown said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > SBrown said:
> ...


Glad to hear you got it and liked it. Also, it has a lot more stuff in it than the 61st edition.

As long as you're buying books, I would certainly get this one by T.K.Rose. It's mostly mining but there's a lot of great info on such things as silver cells, assaying, etc. It's a classic. I'm sure that Harold would concur.
http://www.lmine.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=LMS&Product_Code=17204&Category_Code=assaying


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 24, 2012)

You're right, not only is there a lot more information about inorganic chemistry, but it's arranged in a way that makes it much more simple to search and use. Having a small page of the information you require in front of you is so much better than a giant tomb.

Thank you again

Scott


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 30, 2013)

Westerngs said:


> GSP, Nice library. I recognize most of my old friends there.
> 
> I also like "The Sampling and Assay of the Precious Metals" by Ernest A. Smith. I have a copy of Agricola's De Re Metallica just because it's good reading
> and a book I have used extensively is Vogel's Textbook of Quantitative Inorganic Analysis. I have the 2nd edition so it's a little outdated but still very useful for wet analytical chemistry.
> ...



This book can be found for free on the net. The small chapters about DMG, gold, silver, platinum and palladium are worth to have a look. I just wondered about, they tell, DMG will reduce gold - but I never got any "positive" on gold with DMG and I never read on the forum about this could be happening? Any comments?


----------

